

Barcode REST API and SDKs for .NET, Java, PHP and Ruby - ozman
http://saaspose.com/blog/saaspose-barcode/archive/2012/05/24/create-read-and-recognize-barcodes-using-saaspose-barcode.html

======
dmishe
But for mobile app, you'll have provide your own recognition from camera
anyway, what's the point?

